# Image Hosting Problem => BMP und TIF Thumbnails



## deintag85 (24. Juni 2008)

Hallo,

ich suche eine einfache und gute Lösung für mein Problem. Und zwar habe ich ein Image Hosting Script geschrieben, welches bisher JPG, GIF und PNG Formate hochladen und zusätzlich als Thumbnail speichern kann.

Mein Problem nun sind BMP und TIF Dateien. Es wird zwar hochgeladen, aber kein Thumbnail erstellt. Nun von anderen Seiten hab ich gelesen dass sie es einfach umgehen indem sie das Format vorher in JPEG umwandeln.

Wie geht das genau? Wie konvertiere ich die hochgeladene Datei in JPEG um?

Liebe Grüße


----------



## Flex (24. Juni 2008)

PHP bietet dafür keine Unterstützung.
Falls du deinen eigenen Server hast oder dein Hoster es unterstützt, kannst du dafür ImageMagick verwenden.


----------

